# Garmin Astro DC 50 or DC 40?



## chambers270 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am looking to order a handheld with a collar. If I get a 320 with a DC 50 collar, could I also run a DC 40 collar?

Thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Sep 8, 2013)

yes


----------



## tjarr001 (Sep 10, 2013)

First I've herd of the dc50. Dang garmin comes out with something new every year


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Sep 10, 2013)

tjarr001 said:


> First I've herd of the dc50. Dang garmin comes out with something new every year



The DC-50 looks just like the Alpha collar, just with no shocker and on Astro freq. I went to the Alpha and was surprised at the way the new collar feals. To me it just feels tougher kinda more like a beeper collar. I would try the 50 if it wasn't a whole lot more.


----------



## Pinehillkennels (Sep 10, 2013)

The DC-50 is a better fit than the DC-40 being the GPS reciever is on top like the DC-30 allowing for a stronger signal giving you further distance.Make sure you check & update your handheld & collars , this keeps them with the latest.

I have the Alpha now & TT 10, I have owned  them all since 220 /DC20 320/DC30


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2013)

Also the 50 will not work with the 220 or alpha. Just the 320.


----------



## tjarr001 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well I've some 30s and 40s.... Guess ill get a couple 50s!! Lol


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I am the only dog hunter who actually likes the dc40s. With my long range antenna hooked up on the collar and the one on my truck (the 4') I can get 1.2-1.3 miles out of the dc40s with better pick-up time if it drops connection. Plus I don't have to put 4 seperate (name tag, shock, gps,telemetry) collars on my dogs.


----------



## Pinehillkennels (Sep 11, 2013)

I use the magnum ant. & I have picked up dogs over 5 miles with the TT 10 & Alpha.

when I had the 220/320 with DC30 / DC-40 I could only get about 2 miles max with DC-40 & 3 max with DC-30,the DC-40 only downfall in my opinion is the gps reciever is in the housing where the others is on top.Either way they are nice to have.I run Marshall Telemtry collars still, the only time I have had to use them since the Garmin is when one of mine got close to a airport,found out it will blank out gps.


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm looking forward to using the Alpha in the woods. I bought it after season last year. I do know it picks up better around (and in) the house. I was getting an average of 1.5 and a max of a little over 2 miles out of the 220/ DC30. If I could get 5 out of the Alpha, I would be very happy.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw a used alpha sell other day with 2 collars. Only a few months old for 650. Why in the crap I didn't buy it. I'll never know


----------



## CoonHunter56 (Sep 16, 2013)

We have the new Garmin DC 50 bundle at Coosa Valley Hunting Supply.They are $599 and we offer free priority shipping. Give me a call and I can tell you more about it. 706-266-6463 Thanks


----------

